# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Black Axanthic

## JLC

This is one of the newest exciting morphs to come along!  The Black Axanthic was first produced by Tracy Barker of VPI in 2008 and proven simple recessive in 2009.  Unlike the older lines of Axanthic, this line does not appear to brown out with age.  The potential for astonishing designer morphs is staggering! 


With a normal - jkobylka- Justin Kobylka


jkobylka- Justin Kobylka


jkobylka- Justin Kobylka


jkobylka- Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

